# el pcb wizard no imprime el ""copper area"" o lo imprime cortado.



## blues light4u (Oct 1, 2010)

Estoy haciendo un par de circuitos en el pcb wizard professional edition y a la hora de mandar imprimir no imprime el "”copper area””,  o la imprime como si se cortara, ¿ a que se debe esto?, ya me cambié de computadora y sigue haciendo lo mismo, también instalé el programa para guardar los archivos en pdf que mencionan por aquí en el foro y tampoco !!!.... entonces que creen que pueda estar mal ?? 
también probe con la resolución, probé invertir, probé mirror, artwork, real wolrd, normal, etc, etc, y no funciona, trataré de subir una imagen en cuanto pueda si es que la requieren, pero simplemente se ve como si estuvieran las pistas sólas sin el ""copper area"".

agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 1, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/ busca acá que yo puse la solucion


----------



## blues light4u (Oct 1, 2010)

ok en un momento busco, pero, aquí les dejo un archivo para que chequen el defecto, noten como se pierde el ""copper area"", no se que es lo que pasa pero esta fallando. 
Esto lo hace imprimiendo directamente del programa o encapsulado en un PDF.


----------



## blues light4u (Oct 1, 2010)

mmm pues no, lamentablemente no funciona. si chequé todo el procedimiento tal como me lo dijiste, y no se deja, no se que pasa...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

Cambié tu tema de sección. Esta es más acorde a lo que consultás y vas a recibir más respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## blues light4u (Oct 2, 2010)

ok, gracias, no revisé bien las secciones a tiempo, gracias. espero respuestas.


----------



## TomasVarnik (Oct 13, 2010)

Es un error que traen algunas versiones de este programa. Una solución (que no es lo ideal pero funciona) es abrir tu pcb con el Circuit Wizard, e imprimirlo desde ahi. Ah, y despues contarnos como te fue!


----------



## blues light4u (Oct 15, 2010)

entonces tengo que conseguir el circuit wizard, estaba por aclarar eso, que los consejos que me dieron arriba, son basados en el uso del circuit wizard, lo voy a conseguir y entonces veremos que tal, haber si jala jaja, como tú dices trataré de abrir mis archivos del pcb wizard con ese haber que pasa, por cierto si alguien sabe como se le hace para guardar el archivo de pcb wizard u otro en jpg, mapa de bits u otro formato de imagen, lo hago con el cute pdf, pero quiero uno para guardar directamente en formato de imagen.
 gracias por responder


----------



## TomasVarnik (Oct 15, 2010)

yo no encontre manera de guardar en formato de imagen, asi que lo que hago es capturar la pantalla con el teclado y pegar la imagen en algun programa de edición.


----------



## blues light4u (Oct 18, 2010)

jaja es lo mismo que hago yo, primero lo pego en el viejo, cnocido, y trillado y por que no decirlo para niños,  ""paint"", jaja, y después a corel, para arreglarlo bien y la escala y todo quede perrón, jaja, saludos. perdón por la tardanza.


----------



## diego3602 (Jul 11, 2011)

DESCARGAR UN PROGRAMA COMO EL "PDF CREATOR"
imprimis desde el pcb wizard a un pdf (seleccionar en impresora a "Pdf Creator(u otro)"
imprimis el pdf en modo espejo (solo es necesario cuando trabajamos con copper area ya que
si no lo hacemos podemos imprimirlo invertido desde el mismo "PCB Wizard"
generalmente todas las impresoras modernas traen esta opcion basta con buscar en la ventana de propiedades e ir recorriendo las pestañas puede aparecer como una casilla "espejo" o "voltear"
(las q*UE* yo conozco).. esper q*UE* les halla sido de ayuda!! SALUDOS ]


----------

